# Subwoofer box "Laberinto".



## svartahrid (Ene 5, 2016)

Buenas. navegando por la red, di con esta imagen de lo que me parece una caja subwoofer bastante guapa.  

Buscando aqui en el foro algo similar, no he podido dar con un diseño como este. Alguien ha visto algo como esto por aqui? o si puedo utilizar algun software con el que diseñarlo? Pienso que esta bien balanceado el ducto de aire, largo pero aun sin exagerar como otros que he visto. 



*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​

Aprovecho para preguntar a ver si alguien puede despejarme esta duda. No es posible eso de construir una caja con puerto o laberinto como la que ven arriba, y esperar que funcione bien con toda una gama de subwoofers? Porque veo que se requieren monton de valores determinados segun el parlante que se vaya a usar, o no va a cambiar mucho si diseno una caja para X subwoofer, y despues le coloco otro con otras especificaciones tecnicas? Necesito construir una lo mas estandar posible, de forma que suene bien con toda una gama de subwoofers.

Para que este post o mensaje no sea en vano, les dejo una pagina que encontre, en la que se encuentra una calculadora para construir un cajon como el que ven arriba, acorde a las especificaciones tecnicas de sus bocinas.

http://dbdynamixaudio.com/dual-fold-on-axis-transmission-line-enclosure-calculator/


----------



## mostrin (Ene 6, 2016)

se podra descargar esas hojas de calculo para fabricar los bafles ?


----------



## jorger (Ene 13, 2016)

1- Para diseñarla necesitas todos los parámetros T/S del altavoz. Es mejor medirlos que solo tener en cuenta los del fabricante. Siempre varían. 
2- Este tipo de caja se llama "T-Line", y no es más que un bass reflex con un puerto rectangular, a veces exageradamente largo como el de la foto.
3- Una vez tienes los parámetros T/S te metes en el winisd, y lo simulas como una Bass reflex pero con puerto en forma de cuadrilátero. También hay una casilla que te permite simularla como si fuese una T-line. Lo único que cambia en la simulación es que te aparece un pico de respuesta antes de decaer.
4- Y NO. NO se puede hacer una caja y esperar que funcione con cualquier subwoofer, porque de ahí saldrá cualquier cosa y no tendrás conocimiento alguno sobre lo que tienes ahí.
¿Y si el subwoofer es muy parecido? Te vuelvo a decir lo mismo de antes. Por muy "parejos" que sean pueden dar una respuesta muy distinta a lo esperado.
Para cada altavoz, su caja correspondiente. Simple y sencillo. Si quieres hacer las cosas bien, tienes que analizarlo todo.
Un saludo compañero


----------



## svartahrid (Ene 14, 2016)

Gracias amigo Jorger, y es que tambien actualmente veo que el mercado esta lleno de cajas "universales" por asi decirlo, pensando que quizas no es muy drastica la respuesta de maximo rendimiento si difieren algunos parametros. Un ejemplo vago, desde mi vaga teoria e ignorancia, es que solante se ve aumentada un poquito la frecuencia, encontrandonos que el cajon de 32hz ya no suena a 32hz si le ponemos otra bocina con la que no ha sido diseada, si no que ahora se nos va a los 35-37hz, siendo algo que realmente no molesta, a no ser que vayas a orientar todo esto al ambito profesional. Y no se yo, solo se aumentan un poquito los hz? o de plano sonaria muy fea la cosa?


----------

